# Poor Camel ...



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2015)

Poor camel .... took him two days to get that taste out of his mouth .........

http://i.imgur.com/qaiKyNX.gifv


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2015)

Do I see some camel toe? 
He was kicking butt and taking names.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Do I see some camel toe?
> He was kicking butt and taking names.


^5.....I was hoping you'd see this ....


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2015)

WOOHOO, you go camel. Pay backs a *itch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't kid yourselves people.
I've had a lot of dealings with camels over the years and they are the only animal I seriously dislike.
Make your jokes, but they are not fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 21, 2015)

I know it's of no concern to moderators or long term members here, but I would like to say that 7 people I've shown this thread's remarks to, consider it racist, sexist or both.
i do not expect anything other than you lot ganging up together again , so please don't bother to reply.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 21, 2015)

I would like to apologize for my last comment and correct it to some moderators and possibly some long term members.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2015)

People come to my place and see my calm sweet camel and I always try to tell them, "Be careful. They aren't all like this."

I've dealt with some pretty bad apples and that makes for an exciting day, but I gotta say I do love them. They are pretty neat animals. My daughter and her school friend got a ride on my Lily camel this afternoon. Lily did not pick up anyone by their head today...

All the horse people know that horses have a "horse smell" to them. Well camels have their own "camel smell" too, and I can still smell it on my clothes right now...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 21, 2015)

I must say, that's a pretty healthy-looking camel. Very pretty animal. I wonder what the guy in the blue shirt has in his hand that he's trying to poke the animal with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 21, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I must say, that's a pretty healthy-looking camel. Very pretty animal. I wonder what the guy in the blue shirt has in his hand that he's trying to poke the animal with.


Yep, it's a good looking camel, they're worth a lot of money, serious money.
Just a stick in the hand is usual.


----------



## leigti (Jul 21, 2015)

I also noticed that a couple of the earlier statements did sound sexist or racist to me. 
I routed for the camel on this one. Those guys were just escalating the camels agitation and deserved what he got. They're probably lucky they didn't get kicked to death.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not going to say that these guys are, or are not, expert camel trainers, but y'all should know that camels in general are a pretty unruly bunch. It takes a lot of skill, time and effort to tame them down into the gentle beasts that they can be.

Some of them are deadly.

I'm having trouble understanding why people are rooting for the camel here when the camel is the one initiating the attack. Perhaps some unfair assumptions are being made...?


----------



## leigti (Jul 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> I'm not going to say that these guys are, or are not, expert camel trainers, but y'all should know that camels in general are a pretty unruly bunch. It takes a lot of skill, time and effort to tame them down into the gentle beasts that they can be.
> 
> Some of them are deadly.
> 
> I'm having trouble understanding why people are rooting for the camel here when the camel is the one initiating the attack. Perhaps some unfair assumptions are being made...?


Exactly, these guys do not have skill. Do they think running around a tree is going to help the camel calm down? I'm not sure what they were doing or what their goal was. I've never been that close to a camel and ever tried handling them. But if I was that close to any other large animals such as a horse that was that pissed off you bet you I wouldn't be trying to get close to it or running in circles around the tree. If that is a stick the man has in his hand it's a darn short one. I can't think of any use a stick would have in that situation no matter how big or small the stick is. This video reminds me of one I saw where the man branded the horse and the horse probably kicked him right out of the frame of the picture. Sort of poetic justice in away. The man did something that angered the horse and the horse retaliated easily because the man was in the wrong position to avoid being kept.
So if I making unfair assumptions then I guess I am. Or maybe we or trying to hard to analyze a video that I personally found amusing.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 22, 2015)

It's a knife in the man's hand, seems like they were trying to slit the camels throat.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 22, 2015)

Look again and you'll see the blood/wound


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes it's a knife . They are trying to kill it and eat it maybe . I bet the wish they had a gun to shoot it . I've always wondered how people killed big animals over seas . I guess now I know . The hard way .


----------



## dmmj (Jul 22, 2015)

Knifing a camel? When I guess I want to kill an elephant I will use a wiffle bat.


----------



## leigti (Jul 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> It's a knife in the man's hand, seems like they were trying to slit the camels throat.


I wondered if that was what they were doing. Now I definitely route for the camel. Although I wish if they were going to kill it they would just shoot it. Seems more humane that way.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 22, 2015)

Exsanguination is probably the most common method of slaughter for larger animals, though in many places the animals are restrained and usually knocked out beforehand for the reasons evident in the video.

It's possible that that they were trying to keep with certain religious laws while slaughtering it.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 22, 2015)

Castration (OUCH) perhaps,?
…


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Exsanguination is probably the most common method of slaughter for larger animals, though it many places the animals are restrained and usually knocked out beforehand for the reasons evident in the video.
> 
> It's possible that that they were trying to keep with certain religious laws while slaughtering it.


BINGO!


----------



## terryo (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## leigti (Jul 22, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Castration (OUCH) perhaps,?
> …


Maybe.


----------



## leigti (Jul 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Exsanguination is probably the most common method of slaughter for larger animals, though it many places the animals are restrained and usually knocked out beforehand for the reasons evident in the video.
> 
> It's possible that that they were trying to keep with certain religious laws while slaughtering it.


I understand that. And I actually don't have a problem with it even though that may sound cold. But there is definitely a more humane way to do it than what they were trying to do. They couldn't even do the restraning part right, and I didn't see anything around that they planned to use to stun it with. The guy is actually lucky he didn't land on that knife.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone else wondering what camel tastes like? Hmmmm


----------



## leigti (Jul 22, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Anyone else wondering what camel tastes like? Hmmmm


No. I really don't. I don't really need to know.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 22, 2015)

I bet it's really good ! It must be . If you are willing to kill one with a knife . Then get picked up by your head and tossed to the side .


----------

